# 19Uhr15  Sendung Wildes Wohnzimmer



## newbee (23. Jan. 2010)

Gerade läuft auf VOX ein Bericht über Kois


----------



## Mercedesfreund (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 19Uhr15  Sendung Wildes Wohnzimmer*

Waren tolle Fischis bei ..... der Jumbo unbezahlbar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 19Uhr15  Sendung Wildes Wohnzimmer*

Der Termin war doch im Kalender angekündigt   Einfach mal reinschauen

Toller Beitrag, 
Sascha hatte (in anderen Foren beschrieben) doch ein bisschen Angst vor dieser Sendung. Ich finde aber das der Bericht sehr Gelungen war, ein dickes Plus und ein Danke schön an Sascha.

@Werner
Mit Detlef vom Koizentrum kann man über alles reden 

Also unser Chagoi, der auch größer ist, war etwas günstiger  (Obwohl der Showa schon klasse war in der Sendung)


----------



## Prisca (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 19Uhr15  Sendung Wildes Wohnzimmer*

Hallo,

Ich finde es erstaunlich das hier überhaupt etwas da zu steht. Wie beurteilt ihr die Sendung und was sagt ihr zu den Aussagen in den Film?.


----------



## Annett (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 19Uhr15  Sendung Wildes Wohnzimmer*

Moin.



Prisca schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich finde es erstaunlich das hier überhaupt etwas da zu steht.



Warum? Auch hier sind Fisch- und Koihalter unterwegs... und einen TV hat ja sowieso (fast) jeder daheim. 


Mir haben die Filmschnipsel ausgenommen gut gefallen, da sie nicht so reißerisch kommentiert und dargestellt wurden, wie es sonst meist der Fall ist.
Oft genug bekommen die unbedarften Zuschauer beim Thema Koi ja den Eindruck vermittelt, dass dieses Hobby nur etwas für extrem gut situierte Freaks wäre.  Dabei kann man auch mit einem kleineren Geldbeutel seinen Traum vom Koiteich Stück für Stück wahr werden lassen. 

Deshalb sage ich: Daumen hoch für Sascha, seine Anlage und das Team von VOX für diesen gelungenen Beitrag.


----------



## rainthanner (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 19Uhr15  Sendung Wildes Wohnzimmer*

Hallo, 

wie Annett das immer so wunderbar formulieren kann ist mir schleierhaft, aber besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken. 

War ein wirklich guter Bericht von einem netten und absolut dem Hobby verfallenen Sascha. 






Gruß Rainer


----------



## holly1357 (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 19Uhr15  Sendung Wildes Wohnzimmer*

hi,

jetzt bin ich doch neugierig geworden, hat die folge reinzufällig jemand mitgeschnitten, oder gibts nen link wo man die angucken kann.

gruß holly


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 19Uhr15  Sendung Wildes Wohnzimmer*

Wir haben es natürlich auch geschaut, "Wildes Wohnzimmer" ist Pflichtprogramm (fast) jeden Samstag!
Auch wenn wir uns ganz sicherlich keine Koi anschaffen werden, habe ich diesen Bericht mit Spannung verfolgt.
Die IH im Wintergarten hat mir gleich mal ordentlichen Respekt abgenötigt - KLASSE!
Der "Außenteich" wurde nur einmal kurz gezeigt.
Seine 18 Koi (lt. eigener Angabe auf seiner website) haben bei Sascha sicherlich ein tolles, artgerechtes Leben.
Die gezeigte Sorgfaltspflicht (auch) des Koi-Händlers (untersuchen des vorhandenen Bestandes vor Einsetzen des Jumbo, wie dieser für den Transport verpackt wurde) fand ich sehr gut, lehrreich auch für Leute, die sich grundsätzlich Fische in ihren Teich einsetzen möchten - auch wenn es sich nicht um Koi handelt.
Alles in allem ein sehr guter Bericht,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 19Uhr15  Sendung Wildes Wohnzimmer*



holly1357 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> jetzt bin ich doch neugierig geworden, hat die folge reinzufällig jemand mitgeschnitten, oder gibts nen link wo man die angucken kann.
> 
> gruß holly



Soll man sich irgendwie bei VOX anschauen können. Ansonsten wird es bestimmt Online gestellt.


Edit: Ab morgen soll es hier http://www.voxnow.de/wildeswohnzimmer.php Online sein


----------



## hoffisoft (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 19Uhr15  Sendung Wildes Wohnzimmer*

hei

http://www.voxnow.de/wildeswohnzimmer.php?player=1&play_last=1
ein bischen vorspulen

gruß


----------



## holly1357 (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 19Uhr15  Sendung Wildes Wohnzimmer*

hi,

danke für den link.... war schon nett zu sehen.... was ich sagen muß., fachlich war er gut.... nicht so überzogen wie man es sonst so gewohnt ist.

big thx and cu


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 19Uhr15  Sendung Wildes Wohnzimmer*

Netter Beitrag, was mich allerdings davon abhält soche Formate öfter zu schauen ist die Zerstückelung der Beiträge über die ganze Folge verteilt. Paar Minuten Nashorn, dann wieder Koi, dann wieder Werbung. und dann noch mal Nashorn, gefolgt von Äffchen oder Wellensittichen, kurz unterbrochen von Pizza oder Waschmittel usw...
Mir persönlich ist übrigens ein von Anfang an fairer Preis immer lieber, als ein Preis den man durch Nachfragen um 20 und mehr % drücken muss. Besonders bei dem hier gebotenen Service käme ich nicht auf die Idee zu handeln sondern würd dem Händler seine Marge gönnen. Wenn ich allerdings merke, das ich irgendwo Preise genannt bekomme die so viel über dem marktüblichen liegen, dann kauf ich woanders.
Ich finde sowieso das mit den Preisverhandlungen gehört in so einen Beitrag nicht hinein. Es hätte vollkommen gereicht, wenn man gesagt hätte, das Kois dieser Größenordnung von Euro xxx bis Euro yyy zu bekommen sind. 
Mehr Tiefgang (Details zur Technik usw) erwarte ich heute auf Privatsendern sowieso nicht mehr, ich bin froh, wenn alles sachlich und fachlich korrekt gesendet wird. 
Ne schöne kurzweilige Werbesendung war es auf alle Fälle  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## koihobby (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 19Uhr15  Sendung Wildes Wohnzimmer*

Hallo,

ich möchte Sascha zum gelungenen Auftritt im TV gratulieren.

Hier bei Vox kann man sich die Sendung nochmal anschauen:

http://www.voxnow.de/wildeswohnzimmer.php?player=1&play_last=1


VG

Claude


----------

